# Curly Willow



## Dennis Ford (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't turn willow unless it has character. This piece is 9-1/2" tall, 8" diameter, finished with lacquer. Several views shown since it is different on each side. Comments and critiques welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow!! Love it!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 9, 2014)

Well this piece certainly met your qualifications! That piece has character from top to bottom. Great looking piece Dennis!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2014)

awesome wood and turn kudos


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2014)

Too cool! Loads of interest in that piece.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 9, 2014)

yes sir, that is screaming "I got character". I can hear it from here. Great job.


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 9, 2014)

Very nice piece!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome work! Have you ever used inlays? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2014)

The only critique I can say is...it's not in my livingroom.... :)

Well done.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2014)

Gorgeous. Lots of cool stuff to look at. It almost looks like a book matched blank in the first pic.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments, Mother Nature did the art on this one.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> Mother Nature did the art on this one.



Well I can't agree with that. Your forms are always envious. I could have made that nice chink of wood ugly as hairless chihuahua.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 10, 2014)

WOW! Now there is a level of skill to strive for!


----------



## calcnerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Gorgeous! I have a nice piece of willow burl at home but haven't touched it yet. This might have just given me the inspiration to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a Dandy Dennis! Gotta love it when you make something awesome of something that many consider "junk wood"


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice piece. Do you know what kind of willow it is? Just curious. Gary


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Kevin, love the reference about Tony's dog, now the bowl that's a beauty Dennis!


----------



## Molokai (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome piece of wood transformed into awesome vase !


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2014)

Dennis, that is just awesome! Excellent form and finish on that HF and what a way to show off that piece of wood! Definitely full of character!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 12, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Nice piece. Do you know what kind of willow it is? Just curious. Gary


I believe it is Black Willow (Salix Nigra), It had a huge trunk (about 4 ft dia) but it was hollow with only a few inches of wood surrounding the hollow.


----------

